
Show HN: A tool for displaying up to date antibiotics resistance data - eventemitter
https://infect.info/
======
epmaybe
Very nicely done, the antibiograms are great. However, this is not very
helpful from a practical standpoint, as each hospital and community has their
own resistances to antibiotics and strains of bacteria that they have their
own antibiograms for. For example, we have different strains and resistances
in the hospital I train at and the one two miles down the road.

